# Removable Label T Shirts?



## brighterman (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey,

Do fruit of loom t shirts etc have removable labels? Or do you know somewhere I can get tagless premium t shirts but in grey?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Hanes

Anvil (has tear tags) but they are not 6.1


----------



## brighterman (Apr 28, 2010)

Any Hanes T Shirts?

Does this leave it looking unprofessional? Also whats the rights of re labelling it with another brand?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, Hanes some shirts are tagless TAGLESS T-shirts | Men?s TAGLESS T-Shirts | T-Shirts | Hanes.com

Here is the link on relabeling Federal Trade Commission

there are some also helpful topics in the forums

no I don't think it look unprofessional


----------



## clothingusa (Apr 2, 2010)

Royal Apparel, and it's made in the USA


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

brighterman said:


> Does this leave it looking unprofessional?


As long as you remove the label completely, it should look just fine.



brighterman said:


> Also whats the rights of re labelling it with another brand?


It is legal to relabel the shirt with your brand. Read over the relabeling laws, as certain info is legally required to be on the new labels you use.


----------

